# LED Tape Light



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

How much are you guys typically paying for a 16' roll? I went to my local SH and asked the manager (a friend of mine) what they pay per roll.... "About 85 bucks". 

I've recently been buying it from Amazon, for about $9.00. Comes in pretty much all colors, in 16' rolls. I signed up for Prime, for $79 a year, so I get "free" 2-day shipping on most items. 

Dimmable drivers are pretty cheap there too, around $50-80 depending on wattage.

Told my buddy at the supply house "If you get them on amazon, for $9, you can sell them for $30 LESS than you currently sell them for ($130) and make DOUBLE on each roll. He was excited......

Just wondering if anyone else buys the stuff on Amazon and if you've had any problems.

Warm White

Waterproof

Dimmable Driver


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

$15/ft is what I'm paying.

The stuff I have started to use comes in 15' rolls. It's Inspirations Inspire LED. The dimmable magnetic drivers are under $100, and the various connectors are a couple dollars per.

It's cuttable every 4 inches, with each actual section being 1' if replacement is needed (why I was sold on this particular brand).

These prices are a little high, but you get the idea.
http://www.pembaserv.com/LEDInspirations.html

I'm ordering the stuff you linked now to test/compare, though it looks like considerably less quality. Thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's so cheap I'm scared of it.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's so cheap I'm scared of it.


Aside from dying prematurely, not dimming smoothly, and not being bright, a big problem that I have had with cheap LED tape light is that the color is extremely different between diodes. One section will look white, while the next is yellow.

But $9 isn't "that" much cheaper per foot, so it's worth a try. It just looks flimsy/cheap though.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's so cheap I'm scared of it.


I've used it on two jobs this past week. I also used a roll I got from Elite, and paid over $100 for. They are identical. Why be scared of saving money (read: not paying a 1000% markup)?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> Aside from dying prematurely, not dimming smoothly, and not being bright, a big problem that I have had with cheap LED tape light is that the color is extremely different between diodes. One section will look white, while the next is yellow.
> 
> But $9 isn't "that" much cheaper per foot, so it's worth a try. It just looks flimsy/cheap though.


Not $9 per foot, $9 per ROLL.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

B W E said:


> Not $9 per foot, $9 per ROLL.


Oh wow, I'm going to order now, but I'm not expecting much. Do you have any pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

These are pictures of an install I did this week with a $9 roll from amazon, with a dimming 40 watt driver from amazon. They didn't want to be able to dim them, but I put in a dimming driver just in case.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Here's some more... "Pure white" (6500k I believe) this was yesterday..... I know, not perfectly straight, but whatever...... No one will know but me, and all of you....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> Aside from dying prematurely, not dimming smoothly, and not being bright, a big problem that I have had with cheap LED tape light is that the color is extremely different between diodes. One section will look white, while the next is yellow.
> 
> But $9 isn't "that" much cheaper per foot, so it's worth a try. It just looks flimsy/cheap though.


 
That's not 9 dollars a foot. That's 5 meters for less than 9 bucks.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was going to ask for them next, but I really wanted to see a picture of the actual tape (with the lights off). Either way, it appears to do just fine with illuminating the counter and backslash.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> I was going to ask for them next, but I really wanted to see a picture of the actual tape (with the lights off). Either way, it appears to do just fine with illuminating the counter and backslash.


Here ya go... This is some leftover warm white, 3100k


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, it looks like kids play compared to the stuff I'm using, but if it works, it works. 

To be honest, I'm kind of concerned about selling to clients though.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks dude, I'll let you know how we like it. I just ordered 5 rolls and a few other things.:thumbsup:

*Thank you,* your order has been placed. 
An e-mail confirmation has been sent to you. 
An e-mail confirmation has been sent to you. 

Order Number: *105-4129022-3876238* 

4 items will be shipped to Jerry McClary







by NEON MART. Estimated delivery: *Oct. 17, 2012 - Nov. 2, 2012*
Jerry McClary
PO BOX 811
Louisa, VA 23093
United States



Order Number: *105-6018327-3402619* 

1 item will be shipped to Jerry McClary







by Amazon.com. Estimated delivery: *Sept. 26, 2012 - Sept. 28, 2012*
Jerry McClary
PO BOX 811
Louisa, VA 23093
United States




1 item will be shipped to Jerry McClary







by Amazon.com. Estimated delivery: *Sept. 26, 2012 - Sept. 28, 2012*
Jerry McClary
PO BOX 811
Louisa, VA 23093
United States



Order Number: *105-7885792-4128254* 

2 items will be shipped to Jerry McClary







by loves2009(Ship From China). Estimated delivery: *Oct. 17, 2012 - Nov. 2, 2012*
Jerry McClary
PO BOX 811
Louisa, VA 23093
United States


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> Well, it looks like kids play compared to the stuff I'm using, but if it works, it works.
> 
> To be honest, I'm kind of concerned about selling to clients though.


Well, unless you're gonna apply it to the undercarriage of a trophy truck, I'd guess you're spending a lot of money on stuff you don't need. It sticks to the bottom of a cabinet, or up inside a cove. How crazy does it need to be?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks almost exactly like the stuff I've installed except I was paying $8-$9 a foot.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to see the connections and what feeds these.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd like to see the connections and what feeds these.


They come with the plug-in on one end and some have either the male plug-in on the other end or just a red & black wire soldered on. Fed by any LED driver.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Good find ! Thanks !

I've got a job I will try this on.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

dronai said:


> Good find ! Thanks !
> 
> I've got a job I will try this on.


Exactly... Try it out and see how you like it... Spending $10 or $15 on something that could potentially make you a lot of money never hurts.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

CED gave me a quote for 16' 3000K LED Tape Light $179.94

$11.34/ft

24V driver 24W $19.68


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd like to see the connections and what feeds these.


 
Why? I never us any of those connectors. We solder everything.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> why? I never us any of those connectors. We solder everything.





> *110.14(b) splices.* conductors shall be spliced or joined with
> splicing devices identified for the use or by brazing, welding,
> or soldering with a fusible metal or alloy. *soldered
> splices shall first be spliced or joined so as to be mechanically
> ...


fwiw ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> fwiw ...


 
Well, that's just impossible:laughing:


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Good product... BUT it does not stick to wood very good ...u have to use staples or another type of strap . Got a call the lights have fell down on the countertop .


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Dfresh64 said:


> Good product... BUT it does not stick to wood very good ...u have to use staples or another type of strap . Got a call the lights have fell down on the countertop .


More than one occasion, or just from one client? I have only ever attached it to wood so far, never had any come down. Was the wood you stuck it to clean and grease/dust/grime free?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> More than one occasion, or just from one client? I have only ever attached it to wood so far, never had any come down. Was the wood you stuck it to clean and grease/dust/grime free?


Wipe your attachment area with alcohol before applying. Never had a problem.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some LEDs I put in for a friend on his boat. I used about 45' of strip in the cockpit alone... I'll try to find some better photos....


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

All this stuff seems really nifty - I never get to play with fun stuff like this. Is there an idiot's guide to led lighting out there someone can direct me to?

thanks in advance.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lighting Bolt said:


> Here are some LEDs I put in for a friend on his boat. I used about 45' of strip in the cockpit alone... I'll try to find some better photos....
> 
> View attachment 17149


Looks good. What LED's did you use? Encapsulated? How are they holding up?


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

These are IP67 white background silicone sealed SMD3528 RGB strip. I am currently in the process of another install using IP67 white background silicone sealed SMD5050 strip, I'll be sure to get photos. I have never experienced any of the problems mentioned before here.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

eejack said:


> All this stuff seems really nifty - I never get to play with fun stuff like this. Is there an idiot's guide to led lighting out there someone can direct me to?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Same as landscape lighting. A driver (the transformer) to drop down to 12 or 24 volts, also convert from AC to DC, then connect your LED tape with whatever works/looks good. There are special connectors you need to act as couplings from tape to tape, or you can solder on your own wires.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

B W E said:


> Same as landscape lighting. A driver (the transformer) to drop down to 12 or 24 volts, also convert from AC to DC, then connect your LED tape with whatever works/looks good. There are special connectors you need to act as couplings from tape to tape, or you can solder on your own wires.


Thanks. Sounds like fun ( and something new to play with ).


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

eejack said:


> Thanks. Sounds like fun ( and something new to play with ).


I think I am going to pick up some of that stuff off amazon and wrap a desk and some bookshelves with it. I am curious as to its longevity, but it is cheap enough that I can at least have some fun with it.

God damn I am a geek, aren't I?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I am a geek, aren't I?


I'm gonna use all my scrap pieces inside the back of my van, and just connect to the little dome light.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

This install is on a Four Winns 245 (24 feet) cuddy cabin boat. It's been on the water all summer, banging around, in the sun, heat and humidity. Zero problems. Ropelight was always known for bulbs dropping out, or sections dropping out. I haven't seen LEDs drop out yet, on anything that has LEDs.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lighting Bolt said:


> This install is on a Four Winns 245 (24 feet) cuddy cabin boat. It's been on the water all summer, banging around, in the sun, heat and humidity. Zero problems. Ropelight was always known for bulbs dropping out, or sections dropping out. I haven't seen LEDs drop out yet, on anything that has LEDs.


What kind is it, and what price?


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

B W E said:


> Here's some more... "Pure white" (6500k I believe) this was yesterday..... I know, not perfectly straight, but whatever...... No one will know but me, and all of you....


Do you always put the tape on the bottom of the cabinet? I stick mine to the backside of the valence so it's shining more towards the backsplash. Not sure which would give you more light, or if it matters, because the underside of most cabinets is white and shiney.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

SteveO. said:


> Do you always put the tape on the bottom of the cabinet? I stick mine to the backside of the valence so it's shining more towards the backsplash. Not sure which would give you more light, or if it matters, because the underside of most cabinets is white and shiney.


I have only used it three times now, and each time I've attached it facing down, towards the front without any complaints. A couple inches back from the valence is perfect and will make sure the valence doesn't shield the light from hitting the front edge of the counter. Considering the uppers are 12" deep and the counter is 24", it would seem to me that attaching to the valence and facing the splash would inhibit light reaching the front of the counter.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

B W E said:


> I have only used it three times now, and each time I've attached it facing down, towards the front without any complaints. A couple inches back from the valence is perfect and will make sure the valence doesn't shield the light from hitting the front edge of the counter. Considering the uppers are 12" deep and the counter is 24", it would seem to me that attaching to the valence and facing the splash would inhibit light reaching the front of the counter.


I've found that you get a nice reflective glow facing it towards the backsplash but you're right that you may get more light by facing it down. I didn't want to see the reflection of each individual LED in the granite. Do you notice that with the tape shining down? 

I'm installing some tomorrow and may try it your way. :thumbsup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

SteveO. said:


> I didn't want to see the reflection of each individual LED in the granite. Do you notice that with the tape shining down?
> 
> I'm installing some tomorrow and may try it your way. :thumbsup:


Yes, if you are standing directly above the counter you do see the reflection of the LEDs.

I have some spray paint that is called "frosted glass" which basically makes clear glass, well, frosted. I may spray some tape with it and see if it softens it up a bit.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Lighting Bolt said:


> Here are some LEDs I put in for a friend on his boat. I used about 45' of strip in the cockpit alone... I'll try to find some better photos....


That's sweet. Here's a few we did at a local restaurant.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

Well done! I always thought Glass Block would be an awesome application of these little lights!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

dronai said:


> Good find ! Thanks !
> 
> I've got a job I will try this on.





B W E said:


> Exactly... Try it out and see how you like it... Spending $10 or $15 on something that could potentially make you a lot of money never hurts.


Ok so about a year ago I tried these tape lights on a very custom kitchen for a land Developer customer of mine. I just got a text saying, that "the lights are very yellow now, what can we do" I'm talking maybe 35' of linear cabinets with this crap !!!! Ebay seller


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

my old boss used to put those in on every kitchen he did. %80 of the transformers blew up and got super hot.. they also came in an unmarked white box from the wholesale lol


----------

